# Which charger bays to use



## The_Rio (3/12/16)

I currently have the Nitecore i4 charger, I was told by someone that when charging 2 batteries I must use charging bays 1 & 3 or 2 & 4, but another person told me to use bays 2 & 3, I am not sure if it makes a difference which charging bays I use, any and all advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## boxerulez (4/12/16)

1 and 3 work on one circuit so does 2 and 4.... so if you are only charging 2 batteries best to use the first 2 bays then they charge much faster. I only realised this when charging 3 batteries at once for my rx because bay 2 will always be full in almost half the time of bay 1 and 3 ... so I asked the question here or elsewhere and dudes kindly explained to me 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

